# Anyone plans to get the new iPhone 11?



## ridenmtt (Sep 23, 2019)

Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 23, 2019)

Too much much money for a phone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Too much much money for a phone.


Have you seen what the Galaxys are going for these days?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 23, 2019)

ridenmtt said:


> Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?


A few months back I decided to switch from Android to iPhone.  Long time Android user, matter of fact nothing but Android.  I picked up an iPhone XR, took some time to get used to but I found it's much more intuitive than Android ever was, yeah you're stuck with the Apple Store (everything is on iTunes) but the phone itself has pretty much everything you'll need.  After badmouthing iPhones for so long I've been quite impressed and the phone costs less than some of the Android phones I've owned.
As for the iPhone 11, don't know anything about it. 

BTW, my XR is slick as snot, get a case to make it easier to hold on to.


----------



## ridenmtt (Sep 25, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> ridenmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?
> ...



One big issue with Samsung Flagship is that it will run slowly after one year purchase. Really upset about it.

BTW, if i get a new iPhone, can I move everything from the old device to the new?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 25, 2019)

ridenmtt said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ridenmtt said:
> ...



They should do that in the store for you.  Check your carrier's prices then check the Apple Store's prices, the Apple Store sometimes is a couple of hundred dollars cheaper and you can still pay monthly.


----------



## Michaellco (Sep 26, 2019)

ridenmtt said:


> One big issue with Samsung Flagship is that it will run slowly after one year purchase. Really upset about it.
> 
> BTW, if i get a new iPhone, can I move everything from the old device to the new?


Most Android phone have similar problem (Run slowly),if you work too long.
As for moving everything between Samsung and iPhone,yes,you are able to do that.Just Google it.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2019)

No...I'm rolling with a Moto that only set me back $200, brand new in the box.

I could buy a very good quality SLR camera outfit that does everything that the overpriced "smart" phones do.


----------



## ridenmtt (Sep 28, 2019)

Michaellco said:


> ridenmtt said:
> 
> 
> > One big issue with Samsung Flagship is that it will run slowly after one year purchase. Really upset about it.
> ...



Google? too many spams in search result lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 1, 2019)

No.
Not until my 8 quits working. Got everything I need, and switching phones is a pain.


----------



## Michaellco (Oct 7, 2019)

ridenmtt said:


> Michaellco said:
> 
> 
> > ridenmtt said:
> ...


Luckily I didn't encounter any spam on Google.
I have done this before.
How to Transfer Conntacts from Samsung to iPhone X/8/7/6 in 3 Ways


----------



## Blues Man (Oct 7, 2019)

I don't buy anything Apple since the 160 G I pod that I loved was turned into a brick

I currently use a Galaxy Note 9 with a 512 G SD card and the Power Amp app to play my music on the go


----------



## Anathema (Oct 7, 2019)

I currently have the iPhone X but have an available upgrade from my phone carrier. I went into the Apple store last week and talked to one of their techs who basically told me if the camera wasn’t a big thing for me (it isn’t) and I don’t do hi res work or gaming on it (I don’t) then there’s no real reason to upgrade. 

My wife will be upgrading her iPhone 8 sometime before December. Probably to an iPhone 11 Pro.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Too much much money for a phone.
> ...


About a third the cost of an iPhone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


I was just looking a couple of months ago.......  You're full of shit.......


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 7, 2019)

I paid just a little over 100 bucks for my Samsung..... a little over a year ago.  It has done everything I've needed so far.


----------



## mdk (Oct 7, 2019)

Pass. What’s the point if it costs one of my arms. I’ll stick with my old phone that Apple just stopped supporting. lol


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 7, 2019)

Nope. And I'm really considering going back to a regular flip phone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> I paid just a little over 100 bucks for my Samsung..... a little over a year ago.  It has done everything I've needed so far.


Switched carriers, got a deal?  Picked up an unlocked or used phone?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A new iPhone is in the $400+ range.  I paid a third of that for my Galaxy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Oh so your personal experience is EVERYONE'S personal experience........


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2019)

There are new rumors about a new iPhone SE coming next year. That would be of interest.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Yo dud, depending on where you get it retail for a S10+ can be as high as $1600 a S10, $950 a S9+ could set you back $500........


----------



## fncceo (Oct 7, 2019)

Nope ... Apple is soooooo 2000 and something.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Nope ... Apple is soooooo 2000 and something.


Apple turns out to be a good alternative to Google and Microsoft who both are foozling their OSes. So when you get into an App cage it is nice when it doesn´t chance the color every two seconds. And it has even advantages.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 7, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> No.
> Not until my 8 quits working. Got everything I need, and switching phones is a pain.


switching phones was easy and fully automated. Just sit them next to one another until done.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'll give you a billion dollars if y9u can show where I mentioned an S10+.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Nice way to completely take out of context my initial question to you.  I didn't ask how much _*you paid*_ for your phone, I asked if you had seen how much Galaxys were going for *these days* , that's a reference to the newest models you benighted, myopic moron.  The thread is about new models, talk about a clueless idiot, you really do take the cake, only an imbecile compares apples to oranges.


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I wrote an essay in school once.  I compared and contrasted apples to oranges. I got a F and the teacher wrote a note on top of the paper:  "Only an imbecile compares apples to oranges."


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 8, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


But you guys want now compare apples with samsungs.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Another one with reading comprehension issues.......  I was comparing price to price not phone to phone......  Oops.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Why should I care?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Obviously you do, you misread what I was comparing and chimed in.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I actually started reading at post #27


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Well good for you at least you have your numbers down.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What´s that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It means you can count......


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 8, 2019)

Can't we all just get along!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Oct 8, 2019)

ridenmtt said:


> Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?



I bought a Google Pixel 3. Works well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> Can't we all just get along!


Where's the fun in that Rodney?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> ridenmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?
> ...



        Ah Ha!!!
   I seem to remember you giving me shit for loving my iphone!!!
I still have the 6 plus and dont see a need to upgrade. 
      It takes great pics,I have all the apps that I want and!!!.......it's a phone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ridenmtt said:
> ...


I was giving you shit because you were SOOOOO into your iPhone......  Besides it was fun.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



   Having had both operating systems I find the iphone to be superior.
Easy to use once you get used to it and it just works.
  Same as the MacBook Pro laptop. 
Flawless....other than the failure of the Retina display on one of my first Macbook purchases. They did replace it for free though,as in the whole laptop.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The iPhones and the high end Android phones are fairly comparable in price unlike Macs and PCs with many iPhones being cheaper nowadays.  I have no issues with the iPhone and I do find it more intuitive than Android setups.  However I also know that market share percentage wise Macs and PC have the same number of problems so I'll stick with PCs, they cost MUCH less.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



     I haven't had near the problems with my macs as I've had with microsoft.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 8, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Just remember your experiences are not everyone's experiences and I was talking "breakdowns", hardware failures not software failures.
Now if you want to see Mac issues having to do with software just peruse the Mac forums. 
I'm not saying one is better than the other, I never would unless one is complete junk and honestly none of them are.  They all have their pluses and negatives, sometimes subjective so it's a personal choice.  You like Apple Macs, I prefer PCs, granted I hate Microsoft but I still like Windows as well as my Linux Kubuntu.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 14, 2019)

Kuo: iPhone SE 2 Launching in Q1 2020 with A13 at $399 Price


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 14, 2019)

ridenmtt said:


> Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?


I am not a slave of the corporations so I will not buy their new gadgets only to have to replace them in a couple of years because they are obsolete..


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 14, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> ridenmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 15, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> ridenmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Get tired of my Samsung Galaxy S8 and might get the iPhone 11 within 2 weeks. What's your thought?
> ...


all tech is replaced every two years by newer and better versions. You keep up or you deal with obsolete crap.


----------

